

Ask HN: How to check where are your Facebook friends from. - geraldbaeck

I have now clue how they are doing that:<p>http://www.sterntv-experimente.de/FacebookLikeCheck/<p>But tests with some very small fanpages i own, are producing very accurate and amazingly fast results. There is no API for such results. How are they doing that?
======
anupcowkur
Didn't work with my username.

~~~
geraldbaeck
doesnt work with usernames only with pages like cocacolazero

